# Excel: Werte interpolieren



## Lautsprecher (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand vielleicht wie man sich fehlende Werte zwischen 2 bekannten Werten errechnen lassen kann? In der angehängten Tabelle stehen in der Zeile B nach jeweils 4 Zeilen vorgegebene Werte. Ich möchte die drei dazwischen liegenden Zeilen mit fortlaufenden Werten auffüllen lassen.


Viele Grüße


----------



## akrite (2. Januar 2009)

... das hängt ja wohl stark von der Funktion ab! Bei einer linearen Steigung, kein Problem : Differenz zwischen 2 Werten durch 3 teilen und zu dem ersten, zweiten Wert und dritten Wert addieren.
Bei allen anderen Funktionen wünsche ich Dir viel Spass , letztlich bestimmt der Anspruch auf Genauigkeit die Form der Kurve !


----------



## Drogist (3. Januar 2009)

Schau dir mal (in der Hilfe) die Funktion TREND() und dann auch bei "siehe auch" die verwandten Funktionen an, die bringen wohl ein "vernünftigeres" Ergebnis, falls das hierüber gezeigte Vorgehen nicht reicht.


----------



## akrite (3. Januar 2009)

AFAIR ist Trend eine Mittellinie zwischen aufgenommenen Werten um anzuzeigen, ob es sich dabei im Mittel um einen steigenden oder fallenden Tendenz handelt, schaut man sich die Werte aber genauer an gehe ich eher von Meßwerte von Gezeiten o.ä. aus(sinus-ähnlich), da ich glaube pendelnde Werte gesehen habe und wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe sucht er Punkte, die AUF einer möglichen Linie liegen könnten.
Im Grunde müßte man hier aus den vorhanden Pkte eine Fkt bestimmen und dann die fehlenden Pkte berechnen.
Sorry, aber dafür fehlt mir die Zeit.


----------

